# Families in Al Rehab



## Jeannettispaghetti (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, My husband and myself are moving to Rehab in May with our two young sons. We spent a weekend there and it looks lovely. I am a stay at home Mum and would like to know if there are any other Mums in similar circumstances and what do they do with their children? I have found lots of clubs in Maadi etc.. but is there anything in Rehab such as mother/toddler groups? My boys are 9 months and nearly 3 years and whilst we are very excited about the move, I would love to set up some contacts etc. before we move over. My husband has a job and the company will do what they can to help us but I appreciate that I have to 'get out there' and make an effort to meet new people. Any other advice would be appreciated or if anyone wants to make contact please do. Jeannette


----------



## Sarahb85 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Moving to rehab soon*



Jeannettispaghetti said:


> Hi, My husband and myself are moving to Rehab in May with our two young sons. We spent a weekend there and it looks lovely. I am a stay at home Mum and would like to know if there are any other Mums in similar circumstances and what do they do with their children? I have found lots of clubs in Maadi etc.. but is there anything in Rehab such as mother/toddler groups? My boys are 9 months and nearly 3 years and whilst we are very excited about the move, I would love to set up some contacts etc. before we move over. My husband has a job and the company will do what they can to help us but I appreciate that I have to 'get out there' and make an effort to meet new people. Any other advice would be appreciated or if anyone wants to make contact please do. Jeannette


Hi ya I know it's been a while since you posted but I though I would reply just to see if you are still around. I'm moving to rehab soon from Heliopolis. I'm a stay at home mum as well with a 3 year old boy and originally from the uk. Message me if you still want to meet people for play dates or a coffee! 
Sarah


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarahb85 said:


> Hi ya I know it's been a while since you posted but I though I would reply just to see if you are still around. I'm moving to rehab soon from Heliopolis. I'm a stay at home mum as well with a 3 year old boy and originally from the uk. Message me if you still want to meet people for play dates or a coffee!
> Sarah


We live in Rehab and know the area very well. If need to know anything just ask.

My wife stays at home, but our kids are 13 and 15, so present different challenges.

My daughter baby sits as well if you need any help.:clap2:


----------



## Ada L (Dec 11, 2011)

Dear all

I just arrived 2 weeks ago, with my husband and 3 kids, we are living in Al rehab and we are looking to meet some people.

Hope to see you soon


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ada L said:


> Dear all
> 
> I just arrived 2 weeks ago, with my husband and 3 kids, we are living in Al rehab and we are looking to meet some people.
> 
> Hope to see you soon




Hello and welcome to the forum and of course welcome in Egypt.

How old are your children?
Can you get out and about? do you have transport?

Maiden


----------



## Ada L (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Maiden

Thank for the welcome, 

My kids are 7, 4 and 1 years old.

yes we can go out, i have my on driver 

Ada


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ada L said:


> Hi Maiden
> 
> Thank for the welcome,
> 
> ...




Hi Ada

I asked as it can be very isolated if you don't have transport.
I don't live near you and I would guess I am too old  but there are a few posters who live out in your area and I am guessing they are nearer your age.
I presume your two eldest attend school?


Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Ada
> 
> I asked as it can be very isolated if you don't have transport.
> I don't live near you and I would guess I am too old  but there are a few posters who live out in your area and I am guessing they are nearer your age.
> ...


Welcome to the forum and rehab

if you need to know anything or need a babysitter let me know


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

We moved here three months ago, we have an almost six year old and I am pregnant. We both work full time and are kind if busy until after Christmas, but would love to get together in the new year. We have found it hard to meet people with young kids here.
We live just behind the food court. 
Cheers!


----------



## Ada L (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank a lot to everyone,,
Another thing I'm looking for school for my 4 year old and impossible to find a place in schools around. Anyone know of the school or kindergarten in place for my son, this is me frustrated,
About cleaning or nanny called a company, I find that the prices are a little high here in Cairo, compare with other countries (Saudi Arabia and Vietnam) where we were. Is that correct or is it possible to find one without company intermediary

Thank
ada


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ada L said:


> Thank a lot to everyone,,
> Another thing I'm looking for school for my 4 year old and impossible to find a place in schools around. Anyone know of the school or kindergarten in place for my son, this is me frustrated,
> About cleaning or nanny called a company, I find that the prices are a little high here in Cairo, compare with other countries (Saudi Arabia and Vietnam) where we were. Is that correct or is it possible to find one without company intermediary
> 
> ...




No need to go through an agency for a maid. Agencies tend to employ foreign maids and they always command more salary as finding a good honest local maid is hard, hard but not impossible. Ask your neighbours who they have as a maid. Do not leave the maid in the house on her own until she has been with you a very long time and I don't mean a couple of months.

I am sure someone will be able to point you in the direction of a kindergarten.


Maiden


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Regarding hiring a maid, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ada L (Dec 11, 2011)

yes,, i'm looking for philipine or sri lankan i know how they are already


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ada L said:


> yes,, i'm looking for philipine or sri lankan i know how they are already




Hi

I know Filipinas and in fact one lovely girl works with me,

Let me see if she knows anyone in your area

Maiden


----------



## Ada L (Dec 11, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I know Filipinas and in fact one lovely girl works with me,
> 
> ...




:clap2: that will be nice 

thank a lot,, i really need one


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ada L said:


> Thank a lot to everyone,,
> Another thing I'm looking for school for my 4 year old and impossible to find a place in schools around. Anyone know of the school or kindergarten in place for my son, this is me frustrated,


Have you tried the British School of Al Rehab? it's an accredited British school. and what about your 7 year old? where is he/she attending school? :confused2:


----------



## Ada L (Dec 11, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Have you tried the British School of Al Rehab? it's an accredited British school. and what about your 7 year old? where is he/she attending school? :confused2:


I called to the British and maybe 4 for around the area, in new cairo but nothing for 4 years old, the Big one will attend to american school,, hope so I have 3 boys


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ada L said:


> I called to the British and maybe 4 for around the area, in new cairo but nothing for 4 years old, the Big one will attend to american school,, hope so I have 3 boys


Wouldn't it be best to put them both in same school then? if you are looking for American, there are many in New Cairo (tagammoa) but none in Al Rehab. I will try and find you a link.

Here, this may help

http://www.eslbase.com/schools/egypt


----------



## Ada L (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank for the link i will check, because you know the traffic here i have to see the area,,
Ofcourse i want the both in the same school but in the AIS not way to find a place for the younger one, so for the rest of the school year i nned to find something for him. The big one will go to AIS because in saudi he was attendin to the same school.

Thank for your help, i realy apreciate


----------



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeannettispaghetti said:


> Hi, My husband and myself are moving to Rehab in May with our two young sons. We spent a weekend there and it looks lovely. I am a stay at home Mum and would like to know if there are any other Mums in similar circumstances and what do they do with their children? I have found lots of clubs in Maadi etc.. but is there anything in Rehab such as mother/toddler groups? My boys are 9 months and nearly 3 years and whilst we are very excited about the move, I would love to set up some contacts etc. before we move over. My husband has a job and the company will do what they can to help us but I appreciate that I have to 'get out there' and make an effort to meet new people. Any other advice would be appreciated or if anyone wants to make contact please do. Jeannette


Hi Jeanette, we will be moving to Al Rehab beginning of August 2012 and I would also get in contact with mothers living there. I have an 8 months ( thats what he is now) old son, a daughter of 3 and a son of 11. I will be a stay-at-home mum too. Have loads of questions..!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum Busy Women... love the name 

Maiden


----------



## Ada L (Dec 11, 2011)

busy woman said:


> Hi Jeanette, we will be moving to Al Rehab beginning of August 2012 and I would also get in contact with mothers living there. I have an 8 months ( thats what he is now) old son, a daughter of 3 and a son of 11. I will be a stay-at-home mum too. Have loads of questions..!



Hi ladies,,

I have just a month in Cairo (Rehab) until now i still at home with my 3 boys still organizing but will be nice to meet you and your kids when you arrive,, Until now we are very happy here


----------

